# Dumb waiter



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

What is the distance the lift will have to travel? 

Build a box with some kind of friction free track system. Find a commercial garage door operator with run limits and a drum system for the cable lift to wind up on and you should be fine. Don't expect it to carry much weight, maybe 2 supers at a time or one hive and you should be fine.


----------



## Detroit Bees (Sep 13, 2012)

I wouldn't mind seeing a few pics of your set up if you don't mind...I don't have many bears in Detroit, but I was thinking of my garage roof to free up yard space.

Thanks.


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't have any pics of some of our jobs, but the idea is pretty simple. Build a box slightly larger than one hive, I would not try to do much more weight than one or two deep hives. Make a elevator track for all 4 corners of the box out of 2x2 angle from ground to top level. Go to a garage door company, get a flat drum, cable, bearings, and shaft that will wind enough cable on the get the desired travel top to bottom. Add a commercial garage door operator to the shaft and you are done.

In a barn, you could get away with it. In a house, you would need safeties or deter kids from riding it. It would not work on a roof, but maybe an attic or loft of a barn.


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

I would just use a playground slide with a helper at the bottom to stop them.


----------



## oblib (Oct 28, 2011)

Keth Comollo said:


> I would just use a playground slide with a helper at the bottom to stop them.


:lpf:


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

Edited: missed your mention about already looking at shingle lifts.

Used ones might be within a reasonable price range? There are some Youtube videos on homemade lifts,

Wayne


----------



## JRH (Dec 30, 2010)

Here's an idea! Put your hives back on the ground and put up an electric fence.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

JRH you are tooooo practical. 

What about a ladder lift? Seems like I have seen such a thing attatched to an extension ladder. I'm sure someone here w/ construction experience knows what I'm getting at.

and what's this talk about dumb waiters, you woukldn't call a waitress dumb, would you?


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Like the saying says..."we do have the technology".

http://www.bigrocksupply.com/store/...ist-LH200-200-lb-4-HP-Lifan-Engine-60012.html


----------



## JRH (Dec 30, 2010)

If you want to keep your hives on the roof, then why not charter a helicopter when you want to carry supplies up and down? Sure would be easier than building a dumb waiter.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Riskybizz said:


> Like the saying says..."we do have the technology".
> 
> http://www.bigrocksupply.com/store/...ist-LH200-200-lb-4-HP-Lifan-Engine-60012.html


Thanks Risky. No dumbwaiters harmed in the production of this Thread.


----------



## rkereid (Dec 20, 2009)

Most residential roofers have ladder lifts. You could probably find one on Craigslist. They will fit any extension ladder.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Could probably rent on from your local builder's supply store a cpl times a year. A homemade dumbwaiter isn't necassary. Though you might have fun building a dumbwaiter which woulkd always be available.


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

While not nearly as helpful and practical as suggestions like chartering a helicopter, I suggest you look into a simple block and tackle rig with a sling for your honey supers.

Wayne


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

Years ago my Dad built our house. It had a daylight basement with a wood room. We burned the wood on the upper floor, so he built a dumb waiter. It was just 2x4 framed at the corners. The box had a floor and was welded angle iron. The box was an inch or so smaller than the framing. I don't remember it ever binding on the way up. It had a pulley at the top over the center of the waiter and another to the side. So the cable ran from the center of the waiter up to the top, through the pulley and over to another pulley then down to the hand crank.

We could hold a couple of days of wood in there, probably 60lb. It took a bit of cranking to get it up, but it had a release and gravity brought it back down. It was only a 6' lift I suppose because at the bottom it sat a couple of feet above the floor and at the top it was level with the upper floor.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Dumbwaiter or dumb waiter? Does it matter?


----------



## JRH (Dec 30, 2010)

Your Dad must have been an architect as well as a builder!


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

He was a farmer from a long line of farmers. He did have a degree in civil engineering though. 

I have seen some dumb waiters along with some dumbwaiters.


----------

